# Suche "Wunderdrucker"



## WL7001 (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin für einen Kunden auf der Suche nach einer Lösung zum Thema drucken.

Ich habe eine Steuerung geliefert, die zum Abschluss des Prozesses wie gewünscht ein potentialfreies Signal liefert um einen kurzen Druckvorgang zur Erstellung eines Klebelabels anzustossen.

Leider fiel dem Kunden im Rahmen der INB ein, dass er gar keinen Drucker hat, der so etwas könnte *ROFL*.

Also, gesucht wird eine Lösung, die einen Ausdruck liefert wenn ein potentialfreies Signal "sagt", druck mir was. Der auszudruckende Text muss einzutippen sein, entweder im Drucker selbst, in einem vorgeschalteten Netbbok oder sonst wo. 

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal realisiert und wenn ja, wie? 
Drucker mittels Karte direkt an die SPS ginge wohl auch, TP ist auch vorhanden, finde ich jedoch sehr teuer und umständlich, oder?

Gruß Wilhlem


----------



## Astralavista (9 Januar 2011)

Je nach TP kannst du doch den Drucker direkt an den USB-Anschluss des Panels hängen. Es werden zwar nicht alle Drucker unterstützt, aber da noch keiner vorhanden ist sollte das ja nicht das Problem sein einen passenenden zu finden.
In WinCC flexible lassen sich recht schnell Protokolle erstellen die auch variablen aus der Steuerung enthalten können.
Über eine boolsche Variable kannst du dann den Druckauftrag anstossen.


----------



## jabba (9 Januar 2011)

Da gibts einiges an Druckern,
aber alle die das können liegen in der oberen Preisklasse.

Je nach SPS und Panel, kann man einen einfachen Drucker nehmen, den Text am Panel eingeben und Seriell drucken, alternativ über das Panel (geht aber nicht mit jedem Panel und Drucker).

Weiterhin sind die Art der Daten (Statisch, dynamisch, DMC, Barcode o.ä.) wichtig.

Einen einfachen Drucker gibts für ca 300€ (Zebra) einen CP für 360, Kabel 10€ damit geht das recht einfach.
Drucker mit Eingabe am Druckerdisplay liegen (grob) ab 2000,00€.
Da ein TP ja vorhanden ist, wäre nur der Drucker und die CP zu kaufen.


----------



## Waelder (10 Januar 2011)

*Printer*

Ich würde es mal mit der Firma Collamat versuchen.

http://labelling.adestis.com 

die haben solche Geräte, 3 von denen habe ich schon verwendet. Da gibt es auch Software zur Erstellung von Labels.
Anbei der Schaltplan der Ansteuerung (für meinen Zweck) Ich hatte damals ein Printer der sogar das Etik. auf einen Karton gebappt hat.
Die Bauen individuelle Drucker nach Vorgabe.
Aber wie die preislich liegen.... 

Grüsse Wälder


----------



## SchneiderCC (10 Januar 2011)

wir setzen da meist CAB Drucker ein, kosten aber ca. 2000€


----------



## StefanK (10 Januar 2011)

*Ich hab da auch noch einen...*

Hallo, ich arbeite sehr eng mit einem Hersteller für Etikettiersysteme zusammen. Dieser setzt Etikettendrucker vom Carl Valentin ein. An den meisten Geräten kann man eine normale Tastatur anschließen und ein Display haben die auch (fast)alle. Ein Etikettendrucker für diesen Zweck bekommt man dort schon ab 1800€/2000€.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## WL7001 (10 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die verschiedenen Vorschläge. Einiges sieht recht brauchbar aus, der Preis ist nicht sooo entscheidend. Wie der Rheinländer schon sagt : 
Watt nix kost dat iss och nix. 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Dr.M (11 Januar 2011)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Also, gesucht wird eine Lösung, die einen Ausdruck liefert wenn ein potentialfreies Signal "sagt", druck mir was. Der auszudruckende Text muss einzutippen sein, entweder im Drucker selbst, in einem vorgeschalteten Netbbok oder sonst wo.
> Gruß Wilhlem


  wir setzen für so was Drucker von Avery Dennison ein. Haben sich schon zigfach bewährt


----------

